# Sapphire Trixx - Bugs beim Übertakten? + Verbesserungsvorschläge (HD 7950 3GB)



## Rudl92 (7. September 2012)

*Sapphire Trixx - Bugs beim Übertakten? + Verbesserungsvorschläge (HD 7950 3GB)*

Hallo Leute! Ich hoffe, jemand des Sapphire-Teams liest auch meinen Post hier!

Besitze eine Sapphire HD 7950 3GB! 810/1250 mhz

Folgende Probleme treten beim Trixx OC tool auf:
- Manchmal startet das tool nicht automatisch mit dem pc mit -> "could not create tray icon"
- Spannung/Chiptakt wird auch nicht immer übernommen!
- Wenn ich die spannung resette, erscheinen 1087mv anstatt der 943mv, die bei meiner karte als standard sind!
- Muss ich AMD overdrive aktivieren oder deaktivieren, wenn ich mit trixx übertakte?
- Was ist das ULPS und wann sollte man es deaktivieren?

Verbesserungsvorschläge zum tool:
- Es sollten mehrere Sprachen noch unterstützt werden
- Profile sollte man einen namen geben können
- Der vierte balken (vddc) könnte auch noch immer sichtbar sein, man muss immer scrollen
- Zu den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sollten Informationen erscheinen (besonders für Anfänger)

So gesehen, ich kann mit dem tool nicht gut übertakten weil es immer herumspinnt. ich hoffe, ihr bringt bald ein update raus was die fehler behebt, bin glaub ich nicht der einzige^^ MSI bringt es mit dem Afterburner doch auch zusammen, warum dann nicht sapphire? Ihr habt gute produkte, aber das OC-Tool MÜSST ihr überarbeiten, dann wäre ich wirklich sehr zufrieden!

Liebe Grüße,
Rudi

EDIT:
Wieder, nach Neustart ist die veränderte Spannung weg.. bitte Sapphire, behebt die Bugs! 

EDIT2:
So, noch ein Problem! (Liegt definitiv an Trixx). Wenn der PC den bildschirm ausschaltet und ich den PC wieder "aufwecken" will, bekommt der bildschirm kein signal mehr -> muss hard reset machen. liegt definitiv an trixx, weil es nur auftritt, wenn ich es installiert habe!


----------



## vanWEED (11. September 2012)

Trixx ist nicht wirklich sooo toll,ein Grund mehr keine Karte mehr von dem Verein zu kaufen!!!!


----------



## Ghostknight (11. September 2012)

*AW: Sapphire Trixx - Bugs beim Übertakten? + Verbesserungsvorschläge (HD 7950 3GB)*

1.Sapphire Trixx Deinstallieren
2.MSI Afterburner Installieren
3.Spaß dran haben das es funzt


----------



## Rudl92 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Sapphire Trixx - Bugs beim Übertakten? + Verbesserungsvorschläge (HD 7950 3GB)*

ja schon, aber das wird man doch wohl hinkriegen, das tool zu verbessern. soo viel arbeit kanns ja nicht sein..


BZW hab nochein problem: wenn der pc den bildschirm ausschaltet bzw. die grafikkarte halt, kann ich den pc nicht mehr "aufwecken" . hilft nur noch hard reset. bildschirm bekommt anscheinend kein signal? O_o


----------



## vanWEED (12. September 2012)

Nimm denn afterburner damit hast du weniger Probleme!
Ich habe saemtliche Versionen von trixx ausprobiert und keine ist wirklich ausgereift...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (13. September 2012)

*AW: Sapphire Trixx - Bugs beim Übertakten? + Verbesserungsvorschläge (HD 7950 3GB)*



Ghostknight schrieb:


> 1.*Sapphire Trixx Deinstallieren*
> 2.*MSI Afterburner Installieren*
> 3.Spaß dran haben das es funzt


 



vanWEED schrieb:


> *Nimm denn afterburner* damit hast du weniger Probleme!
> Ich habe saemtliche Versionen von trixx ausprobiert und keine ist wirklich ausgereift...


 
Das  ist aber bei vielen Sapphire Karten *keine Option* für Übertakter, da der  *Spannungs-Regulator nicht *vom *Afterburner unterstützt* wird.
Das ist z.B. auch bei meiner HD 6950 der Fall und bei vielen anderen Sapphire Karten.

Deswegen wäre es sinnvoller entweder Lösungsvorschläge anzubieten oder einfach nicht zu schreiben.


----------



## Drauka (13. September 2012)

*AW: Sapphire Trixx - Bugs beim Übertakten? + Verbesserungsvorschläge (HD 7950 3GB)*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für das Feedback zu TriXX.
Wir werden natürlich versuchen die beschriebenen Dinge schnellstmöglich zu beheben / zu verbessern.

In den nächsten Tagen kommt die neue Version, da sind einige Dinge schon geändert.

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## Eol_Ruin (13. September 2012)

*AW: Sapphire Trixx - Bugs beim Übertakten? + Verbesserungsvorschläge (HD 7950 3GB)*



Drauka schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> vielen Dank für das Feedback zu TriXX.
> Wir werden natürlich versuchen die beschriebenen Dinge schnellstmöglich zu beheben / zu verbessern.
> ...



Das wäre wirklich wichtig - denn diese Probleme mit dem nicht angewandten Spannungen beim Systemstart hab ich auch.
Noch lieber wäre mir aber wenn es irgendwie möglich wäre die Spannungen mit dem Afterburner zu verändern.

Ja - ich weiß - MSI ist einer der härtesten Konkurrenz-Firmen.
Aber solange Trixx nicht über die ganzen Funktionen des Afterburners verfügt (Hardware-Monitor, OSD, Komplexe Lüftersteuerung, Video-Recording) läuft eigentlich sicher bei fast allen Sapphire-Useren der Afterburner zusätzlich.
Trixx braucht man NUR für die Spannungsänderung - davon abgesehen ist Trixx - entschuldigt die Wortwahl - einfach nur LÄSTIG 

*Entweder*
- den *Funktionsumfang *dem *MSI Afterburner angleichen*
*oder*
- es ermöglichen das man *mit dem Afterburner* die *Spannung aller Sapphire Karten ändern* kann.

Das wäre ein wirklicher Dienst am Kunden


----------



## Ghostknight (13. September 2012)

*AW: Sapphire Trixx - Bugs beim Übertakten? + Verbesserungsvorschläge (HD 7950 3GB)*


```

```
Ok eine andere Möglichkeit die ich selber auch benutze ( wie Eol_Ruin schon sagte kannste bei den meisten Saphirre karten net die Spannung ändern ( bei meiner auch.. hatte es aber leider vergessen ^^ )) 

Machst folgendes !

1. CCC Öffnen
2. Auf den Leistung -> Graphics Overdrive öffnen 
3. Oben links auf 'Voreinstellungen' -> 'Voreinstellung hinzufügen' ( Graphics Overdrive sollte geöffnet bleiben! )
4. Profil datei raussuchen ( Bei mir unter -> ' C:\Users\BENUTZERNAME\AppData\Local\ATI\ACE\Profiles ' )
5. Öffnen .. und folgende Zeilen suchen 


```
<Feature name="CoreClockTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6738&SUBSYS_E178174B&REV_00_4&16E802F4&0&0010A">
          <Property name="Want_0" value="35000" />
          <Property name="Want_1" value="60000" />
          <Property name="Want_2" value="98000" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="MemoryClockTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6738&SUBSYS_E178174B&REV_00_4&16E802F4&0&0010A">
          <Property name="Want_0" value="40000" />
          <Property name="Want_1" value="105000" />
          <Property name="Want_2" value="110000" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="CoreVoltageTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6738&SUBSYS_E178174B&REV_00_4&16E802F4&0&0010A">
          <Property name="Want_0" value="950" />
          <Property name="Want_1" value="1100" />
          <Property name="Want_2" value="1175" />
```

Je nach CCC Version schaut das manchmal aber ein bisschen anderes aus bzw die <Feature name=" Zeile unterscheidet sich je nach Version ist aber eh unwichtig .. so du siehst jeweils 3 'Päckchen' mit jeweils 3 Werten am ende bei mir hier im ersten päkchen oben 

<Property name="Want_0" value="35000" />
<Property name="Want_1" value="60000" />
<Property name="Want_2" value="98000" />

Sind jeweils für IDLE, 2D last (Videos, Desktop) , 3D last (Spiele etc) und über den Päckchen steht ja( In der Feature name zeile ) ' CoreClockTarget ', ' MemoryClockTarget ' und ' CoreVoltageTarget ' 

Bei  ' CoreClockTarget ', ' MemoryClockTarget '  müssen jeweils 2x ne '0' hinten dran .. Also wenn du 1050 mhz MemoryClock willst muss es ' 105000 ' heißen bei CoreClock das selbe. Bei Der Voltage denkst du dir einfach nach der Dritten Zahl von HINTEN ein komma dann haste Volt

UNBEDINGT .. drauf achten das du keine 0 zuviel anhängst ( Ich schau vorm speichern nochmal komplett drüber  ) etc... grad bei der Voltage ^^

Funzt einwandfrei und kein bescheuertes Zusatz Programm 

Wer sich wundert warum die IDLE werte bei mir so hoch sind... Graka schmiert mit niedrigeren werten ab ^^ ( 6870 )

Hab auch ne zeit lang Trixx+Afterburner verwendet aber da schleuder ich lieber anders meine 'CPU leistung' zum Fenster raus .. Rainmeter zb ^^


----------



## Eol_Ruin (13. September 2012)

*AW: Sapphire Trixx - Bugs beim Übertakten? + Verbesserungsvorschläge (HD 7950 3GB)*



Ghostknight schrieb:


> Ok eine andere Möglichkeit die ich selber auch benutze ( wie Eol_Ruin schon sagte kannste bei den meisten Saphirre karten net die Spannung ändern ( bei meiner auch.. hatte es aber leider vergessen ^^ ))
> 
> Machst folgendes !
> 
> ...


 
Prinzipiell schön und gut ABER --> Wenn man das CCC-Overclocing Limit überschreitet (Regler max ) - was bei meiner 800 MHz HD 6950 bei 840 liegt dann werden Taktraten höher als dieses Limit nicht angenommen selbst wenn sie im Profil mit z.B. 900 MHz stehen. Der Takt bleibt auf 800 MHz  
Und wenn man dann mit dem Afterburner den Takt raufschrauben will wird die Spannung wieder auf Standard gesetzt.

Diese Mehthode ist also für viele leider sinnfrei. 

Es gibt zwar nen Reg-Trick um das Limit zu erhöhen.
Das ist aber erstens relativ kompliziert (viel Arbeit) und zweitens bei jedem treiberupdate neu zu machen.

Ich hab mich momentan damit abgefunden das meine HD 6950@6970 nur mit Standardspannung (1,100V) und 880/1350 läuft.
Mit mehr Spannung krieg ich sie zwar auf 960MHz - aber dann muß ich immer kontrollieren ob Trixx wohl die richtige Spannung geladen hat weil mit sonst alle Games absemmeln.


----------



## Rudl92 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Sapphire Trixx - Bugs beim Übertakten? + Verbesserungsvorschläge (HD 7950 3GB)*

Wann kommt jetzt endlich das Update von Trixx?

Seit einer Woche am warten und immer noch kein Update da... -.-


----------



## SiLAnceR (29. September 2012)

*AW: Sapphire Trixx - Bugs beim Übertakten? + Verbesserungsvorschläge (HD 7950 3GB)*

...noch immer kein Update


----------



## Rudl92 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Sapphire Trixx - Bugs beim Übertakten? + Verbesserungsvorschläge (HD 7950 3GB)*

Ja wohl echt.. hier was reinschreiben und nicht halten, eine frechheit solch ein Support! Unfertige Tools rausschmeißen, nächstes mal überleg ich mir 2x ob ich eine Sapphire Karte kauf.
Kann ja wohl nicht so schwer sein!?

Aber AMD bringts auch nicht fertig, mal ein Treiber zu bringer der ohne Bugs läuft..


----------



## SiLAnceR (1. Oktober 2012)

Info vom Hetsteller:


... 
zur Zeit wird an einer neuen Version gearbeitet. Sobald dieses fertig und fehlerfrei ist wird Sie auf die Webseite gestellt.

Leider können wir keinen genauen Termin nennen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Sapphire Team Deutschland


----------



## Drauka (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sapphire Trixx - Bugs beim Übertakten? + Verbesserungsvorschläge (HD 7950 3GB)*

Hi.

Ich weiß leider nicht, warum das nicht zur Verfügung gestellt wird, ich hab die Version schon lange, aber scheinbar will man die nicht auf der TriXX-Seite releasen, weil in der neuen Version neue Features hinzukommen sollen.

Trotzdem hier als "Zwischenversion" die 4.4.0: http://www.sapphiretech.de/trixx/TRIXX_installer_4.4.0.exe

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## Rudl92 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sapphire Trixx - Bugs beim Übertakten? + Verbesserungsvorschläge (HD 7950 3GB)*

Hey Drauka! Grad wieder eine Beschwerde-Email an Sapphire geschickt, xD! Aber vielen vielen Dank, dass wenigstens einer (du) hier was nützliches postet! ich werde die version sofort ausprobieren und feedback geben!

EDIT: Vcore wird immer noch falsch ausgelesen bei RESET, ist aber noch das kleinste problem, werde mal testen, ob er die werte auch nach neustart übernimmt. lg

EDIT: bug reporting 2.0 : also, sieht wie folgt aus: wenn ich den haken bei "restore clocks on startup" weglasse, übernimmt er mir wie bei der 4.3.0 NICHTS beim neustart! wenn ich den haken rein mache, dann übernimmt er beim neustart den veränderten Vcore, jedoch nicht den takt -> abhilfe schafft das Catalyst conrol center, dort den takt von 1ghz eingegeben -> neustart -> übernimmt nun beides!

folgendes also zu beheben:
1. bei RESET der vddc wird der wert noch immer falsch eingetragen. 1087mv statt den richtigen 943mv
2. beim neustart übernimmt trixx ohne die hilfe vom amd CCC die taktraten nicht!


trotzdem danke, endlich wird die vcore so wenigstens übernommen!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Sapphire Trixx - Bugs beim Übertakten? + Verbesserungsvorschläge (HD 7950 3GB)*



Rudl92 schrieb:


> wenn ich den haken rein mache, dann *übernimmt *er beim neustart *den veränderten Vcore*, jedoch *nicht den takt* -> abhilfe schafft das Catalyst conrol center, dort den takt von 1ghz eingegeben -> neustart -> übernimmt nun beides!


 
Cool 

Bei mir ists genau *umgekehrt*.
Bei mir wird *der Takt korrekt eingestellt* - aber die *VCore bleibt* immer auf *Standard  *

Es tut mir leid das sagen zu müssen.
Die Sapphire-Karte ist wirklich gut - aber durch die Probleme mir Trixx, das man aber ja für die VCore anhebung nutzen MUSS - verliert die Karte sehr an Faszination.
Wenn das so bleibt wirds leider *meine letzte Sapphire* bleiben


----------



## MezZo_Mix (6. November 2012)

*AW: Sapphire Trixx - Bugs beim Übertakten? + Verbesserungsvorschläge (HD 7950 3GB)*



Rudl92 schrieb:


> Ja wohl echt.. hier was reinschreiben und nicht halten, eine frechheit solch ein Support! Unfertige Tools rausschmeißen, nächstes mal überleg ich mir 2x ob ich eine Sapphire Karte kauf.
> Kann ja wohl nicht so schwer sein!?
> 
> Aber AMD bringts auch nicht fertig, mal ein Treiber zu bringer der ohne Bugs läuft..


 
Ich hoffe für dich du weißt das AMD nichts mit dem Trixx Treiber zu tuen hat?


----------

